# Um cachorro vale mais que dez mulheres!



## Marzelo

Calma mulherada, o título foi só pra chamar a atenção. Jamais diria isso: Um cachorro valer mais que dez mulheres??? *Nunca!* Nove, talvez.

Então! Hoje enquanto conversava com minha orientadora do TCC, perguntei a ela o porquê de em uma de suas mensagens aos orientandos ela ter escrito _*bem-vindxs*_ e *todxs*. Ele me explicou que se tratava da *linguagem inclusiva*. Uma definição para isso pode ser encontrada aqui.

Na hora lembrei-me de algo que li em algum lugar, que dizia mais ou menos assim:_Se dez mulheres estão na rua, dizemos:
- *Elas* estão na rua.
Mas basta um cachorro descer da calçada, que lá se vai toda a feminilidade da frase, e ai dizemos:
- *Eles *estão na rua.
_​Instigado e desafiado pela tutora, resolvi abrir este tópico. Gostaria de saber a opinião de vocês sobre estas perguntas: 
- Causa algum desconforto a vocês ouvirem, por exemplo, "_os convidados_ chegaram" numa situação em que há apenas um homem e trocentas mulheres?
- Vocês acham que a "masculinização" das palavras esconde algum preconceito? Ou atitudes como a linguagem inclusiva não é nada além de  procurar chifre em cabeça de cavalo?


----------



## anaczz

Às vezes faz diferença. Lembro-me de duas situações:

Eu tenho 2 irmãs e 1 irmão. Nunca consegui dizer: 
Meus irmãos foram à minha casa.
Sempre acho necessário especificar:
Meu irmão e minhas irmãs foram à minha casa.

Outra situação:
A profissão de enfermagem é tradicionalmente feminina e, embora haja uma crescente participação masculina, os homens ainda são, de longe, uma minoria. Desde há muitos anos, várias publicações relativas à profissão adotaram o uso do plural "enfermeiras(os)", ao invés de usar simplesmente "enfermeiros".
É também frequente usar-se "as enfermeiras" ao se fazer referência à equipe de enfermagem de um determinado local e, nessas ocasiões, via de regra, há o desconforto, geralmente manifesto, dos elementos masculinos da equipe (mesmo que seja um único enfermeiro).


----------



## MPA

Não respondendo a nenhuma das perguntas, apenas acrescente algo a discussão: já vi diversas vezes as pessoas se referirem a um grupo que havia apenas um homem como "elas e ele". Seria como se a mulher pudesse ser incluída n'_eles_, mas o homem não pudesse ser incluído n'_elas_.


----------



## Joca

Das línguas que conheço (francês, latim, etc), em todas, o masculino tem precedência sobre o feminino, gramaticalmente falando. Não sei como se dá em russo e em hebraico, por exemplo, mas parece que as línguas germânicas contornam o problema porque o plural dos dois gêneros é sempre igual (estarei errado?). 

Isso não me incomoda muito, talvez porque eu seja homem (rsrsrsr), ou então porque acho que o preconceito se revela mais nas atitudes que nas palavras. Se o feminino tivesse precedência sobre o masculino, não seria a mesma história ao contrário?


----------



## marta12

Durante milhares de anos, os homens é que tinham profissões e dominavam. Por isso o "eles", mesmo que só haja um homem inserido num grupo de mulheres.
Isso vai mudar, mas como em todas as convenções, vai mudar devagarinho.
Tal como a Ana, quando me perguntam quando irmãos tenho, respondo que tenho três irmãos e duas irmãs.
Quando escrevo um texto, ponho 'eles/as'.
A falar digo só 'eles'.
Não é necessário que o feminino tenha precedência, basta que se diga 'eles e elas"


----------



## machadinho

Joca said:


> as línguas germânicas contornam o problema porque o plural dos dois gêneros é sempre igual (estarei errado?).



Sei que estou me repetindo, mas sempre achei curioso o fato de que no alemão:_er->_ele_
sie->_*ela*​mas no plural:_*sie*->_eles/elas.​Será que os alemães são um povo feminista?


----------



## Vanda

Não me causa estranhamento, talvez pelo fato da educação que tivemos de pluralizar sempre no masculino. Hoje, após o feminismo e durante o politicamente correto , as pessoas começam a se incomodar com isso. Não me toca a mínima, não coloco peso pejorativo nessa falta de diferenciação. Como as meninas acima, por amor ao detalhe, usaria nesse ou naquele contexto o masculino ou o feminino plural. Numa sala cheia de professoras, digo exatamente 'professoras'. Quando - o que ocorria sempre - há um ou dois homens numa sala de professoras eu brincava com eles dizendo que estavam incluídos no feminino plural já que elas eram a maioria, mas só de brincadeira. Se tivesse que determinar formalmente diria 'professores'.

Ah! e a frase correta seria: um cachorro vale mais do que dez homens!


----------



## GamblingCamel

marta12 said:


> Não é necessário que o feminino tenha precedência, basta que se diga 'eles e elas"


E porque não 'elas e eles''?


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> Sei que estou me repetindo, mas sempre achei curioso o fato de que no alemão:
> _er->_ele
> _sie->_*ela*​mas no plural:
> _*sie*->_eles/elas.​Será que os alemães são um povo feminista?


 
Oi Machadinho

Em holandês (ou neerlandês) acontece a mesma coisa: ze/zij se refere-se tanto a ela quanto a eles/elas.

Acho que foi apenas uma coincidência...

Resta investigar as línguas célticas (ou celtas). Não sei se os celtas eram feministas, mas parece que as mulheres celtas eram bem consideradas socialmente falando. 

Não é Outsider que conhecer o gaélico? A palavra está com ele, portanto.


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> Será que os alemães são um povo feminista?



Also in German, the polite 2nd person form = SIE.
Was möchten Sie, Herr Doktor?

However, when Germans speak to God, it's DU, which is gender neutral.
Wo bist du Gott?


----------



## Joca

GamblingCamel said:


> Also in German, the polite 2nd person form = SIE.
> Was möchten Sie, Herr Doktor?
> 
> However, when Germans speak to God, it's DU, which is gender neutral.
> Wo bist du Gott?


 
Curioso, isso também acontece em italiano:

Lei é ela, eles e pronome de tratamento, igualzinho ao Sie alemão.


----------



## machadinho

Joca said:


> Curioso, isso também acontece em italiano:
> 
> Lei é ela, eles e pronome de tratamento, igualzinho ao Sie alemão.



Ótimo, então já temos 3 povos em que as mulheres têm precedência e os homens são subjugados: o povo alemão, o holandês e o italiano.


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> Ótimo, então já temos 3 povos onde as mulheres têm precedência e os homens são subjugados: o povo alemão, o holandês e o italiano.


 
Hahahahaha, essa foi boa. Sempre ouvi falar no poder da "mamma italiana", da holandesa e alemã, nada posso dizer. A verdade é que o sexo forte é mesmo a mulher, e o homem pode até ter mais "destaque" na política e nas ciências, mas dentro do lar, não passa, na maioria das vezes, de um garotinho.


----------



## Vanda

Claro, Joca! Dentro do lar, a última palavra é sempre a do homem: Sim, senhora!


----------



## machadinho

Voltando ao exemplo inicial, mas reformulando um pouco: 10 mulheres estão na rua, e aparece uma cadela descendo a calçada. O que dizemos?


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> Voltando ao exemplo inicial, mas reformulando um pouco: 10 mulheres estão na rua, e aparece uma cadela descendo a calçada. O que dizemos?


LMAO.
Man, you folk with GENDER-obsessed languages make life so complicated!


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> Voltando ao exemplo inicial, mas reformulando um pouco: 10 mulheres estão na rua, e aparece uma cadela descendo a calçada. O que dizemos?


 
Depende: se você é um observador externo, dirá elas.

Se é uma das mulheres, dirá nós.

Se for a cadela, bem, neste caso, não dirá nada. 





PS. Não diga que hoje estou com a cachorra! rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs


----------



## Audie

Marzelo said:


> _*bem-vindxs*_ e *todxs*


Se Mussum não tivesse morrido, diria que isso era idéia dele.


Marzelo said:


> - Causa algum desconforto a vocês ouvirem, por exemplo, "_os convidados_ chegaram" numa situação em que há apenas um homem e trocentas mulheres?


Não. E quando formam uma pequena multidão (de seis pra cima; tenho dificuldades com matemática...), não penso duas vezes em aplicar o masculino plural, só por praticidade.


Marzelo said:


> - Vocês acham que a "masculinização" das palavras esconde algum preconceito? Ou atitudes como a linguagem inclusiva não é nada além de  procurar chifre em cabeça de cavalo?


Não, não acho. A maioria das pessoas não está preocupada com essa suposta guerra de sexos. Uma minoria é que parece querer abolir o masculino da língua. Se depender dela, daqui pra frente teremos só feminino e não-feminino.


machadinho said:


> Voltando ao exemplo inicial, mas reformulando um pouco: 10 mulheres estão na rua, e aparece uma cadela descendo a calçada. O que dizemos?


Se parecem mesmo mulheres (sim, porque ultimamente, está cada vez mais difícil distinguir), digo "lá vêm elas". Se não, é masculino plural, o que acontece quase sempre. Não misturo animal nessa conta. Como já dizia o grande Falcão, "homem é homem, menino é menino..."


----------



## machadinho

Mas, Audierunt, você tinha de defender o gênero diante desse bando de machistas, ora.


----------



## Youngfun

Joca said:


> Curioso, isso também acontece em italiano:
> 
> Lei é ela, eles e pronome de tratamento, igualzinho ao Sie alemão.



Não é exato. 
Em italiano Lei se usa só para ela e pronome de tratamento, NÃO significa eles (se fala _loro_).

No italiano medieval era costumbre usar o voi (vós) como pronome de tratamento. Junto a essa forma, também se usavam as formas _Vostra Signoria_ o _Vostra Eccellenza_, similar ao português/espanhol Vossa merced.

Mais tarde, em português Vossa merced foi abreviado em vossamece, e depois em você (que no Brasil perdeu o significado de pronome de tratamento), mentras em espanhol virou usted (também em algumas areas não é mais um pronome de tratamento).

Mentras em italiano, sendo Signoria e Eccellenza palavras femininas, se comeceu a abrevia-las em Lei (ela), e desapareceu o uso do voi, que ainda existe no uso regional ou dialetal do sul da Italia, e foi usado em epoca fascista, porque por ignorancia falarem que Lei era uma forma espanhola.

P.S. Desculpa por meu português


----------



## Joca

Youngfun said:


> Não é exato.
> *Em italiano Lei se usa só para ela e pronome de tratamento, NÃO significa eles (se fala loro).*


 

É verdade. Desculpem do meu erro.


----------



## machadinho

Youngfun said:


> Mais tarde, em português Vossa merced foi abreviado em vossamece, e depois em você (que no Brasil perdeu o significado de pronome de tratamento), mentras enquanto que em espanhol virou usted (também em algumas areas não é mais um pronome de tratamento).
> 
> [...]
> 
> P.S. Desculpa por meu português



Seu português está excelente, Youngfun! Parabéns! E obrigado por esclarecimento tão eruditos.

Somente gostaria de observar que, embora seja verdade que _você_ "no Brasil perdeu o *significado* de pronome de tratamento," este pronome continua *funcionar* sintática a morfologicamente como pronome de tratamento. Para evitarmos abrir uma discussão impertinente a este fio, veja esse fio.


----------



## Audie

machadinho said:


> Mas, Audierunt, você tinha de defender o gênero diante desse bando de machistas, ora.


Little hatchet, eu defendo... o gênero que prefere namorar um homem beeeeeem masculino.


----------



## Jvbelgo

Acho melhor não entrar em guerra com as mulheres, pois a gente vai acabar perdendo. Exemplo, a minha mãe de 81 anos e de 1,5 mts de altura que sempre mantinha o italiano do meu pai e com 1,80 no rumo que ela queria. Era até cômico.


----------

